# Nothing to see here....move along!  (mistaken Nuclear Power Plant warning)



## Ooh-Rah (May 24, 2017)

Nuclear Warning Flashes on Some TVs in New Jersey


----------



## Muppet (May 25, 2017)

Fucking Jersey. That is South Jersey, down the shore. Really, not far from Philly, where I am near. hour or less ride. In our A.O., we have 3 Mile Island.....

M.


----------



## Blizzard (May 25, 2017)

"Ooops.   Just kidding!"


----------



## Grunt (May 25, 2017)

People were like....
_
Yeah sure...false alarm...yeah...right....yeah...fal...._


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Fucking Jersey. That is South Jersey, down the shore. Really, not far from Philly, where I am near. hour or less ride. In our A.O., we have 3 Mile Island.....
> 
> M.



Now that explains _EVERYTHING _about you.


----------



## Gunz (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Muppet (May 25, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Now that explains _EVERYTHING _about you.



Don't judge me cunt! ;)

M.


----------



## Gunz (May 25, 2017)

I've been waiting for chance to use that cartoon again. Count the holes. He reloaded. Bwaaaahaaaaaaa


----------

